# L-110 PTO parts and assembly



## VPrygoski (Aug 25, 2012)

i have a John Deere L-110 riding mower. last time i was mowing, the PTO lever came loose. i fiddled around underneath the hood to try and figure out what was wrong, and some parts came off in my hand. 

i am not sure if i have all the parts, some of them may have fallen and gotten lost. i have a metal part with two holes in it that i think connects on one end to the PTO lever itself. i have a bolt that appears to fit into one end of the first part mentioned. i have a spring, and the PTO lever itself.

i have looked at the official JD manuals and can't find the information i need. basically i need to know if i am missing any parts, and if so what are the parts i am missing. i also need to know how to put it all together so my mower works again. i already spent hundreds of dollars on another problem with the mower earlier this summer and would rather not pay too much to get this fixed!

can anyone help me with this????


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

online jd parts for exploded diagrams, or go to dealer, or lowes/home depot, look at one there, it sounds as if your external pto lever came unbolted from the secondary connector rod spend time looking ait it, usually this style simply moves apulley under the frame body to tighten a drive belt to the deck system


----------



## VPrygoski (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks, bigl22!!!!!


----------

